# Recent Racial Incident



## Touch Of Death (Jan 8, 2013)

One of my biggest challenges in this life is that I have a baby face, and this is more than likely a, "Baby Face" incident, but recently I found myself walking the streets of downtown Spokane to pay my phone bill, and as I approached the business I found I would have to walk through a crowd of African American teenagers. I realized that it could go badly but I just decided to march right through them, and as I was passing the last guy I hear, "That was mighty brave of you!", and a girl popped off with, "****in' White Boy!", and the further I got away from them the louder they became. I sort of laughed to myself, and I know they thought it was funny too; so, in truth it was all in good fun, but this is why I take martial arts! I look twelve. 
Sean


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 10, 2013)

If you are anything more than 10 years older than 12, rejoice!

Nobody likes to feel intimidated while exercising normal civil rights.  But one must also always weigh desires for freedom of movement against possible lunacy.  Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 10, 2013)

oftheherd1 said:


> If you are anything more than 10 years older than 12, rejoice!
> 
> Nobody likes to feel intimidated while exercising normal civil rights.  But one must also always weigh desires for freedom of movement against possible lunacy.  Glad it worked out for you.


I'm 43  .... it never ends. And I am glad it worked out for them.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 10, 2013)

Is your last name Nelson?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 10, 2013)

Tames D said:


> Is your last name Nelson?


Huh?


----------



## Tames D (Jan 10, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baby_Face_Nelson


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 10, 2013)

He looks older than me.


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 12, 2014)

You are more dominant than those black guys will ever be, its just you dont realize it/ your own strengths. Its people like you that invent the gun, that allows you to enslave black people. The fact that they share the same country as you is a sign of your superiority and their inferiority in the real world.

Compared to a Rhino the the world strongest man or Mike Tyson is nothing but a paper weight. The most dominant trait in the world is intelligence not physical traits. Chances are you are pretty dominant in that regard compared to those group of black racist thugs. 

(I dont hate all black people, some of them a good people, but there is a sickening robbery of white male masculinity in the west and white men deserve to know the non PC reality of the situation, the reason we are so PC is because of our dominance in the past (something we are taught to be ashamed about) (i will probably get banned by a white guy for sticking up for us and telling the truth)

Dont try to beat a Rhino in a game of tug of war, try to beat it at strategic thinking instead perhaps 

Good day General! 

(also baby face indicates that you actually give a **** about something other than sex dominance and violence, which SHOULD be thought of as a much better and more desirable trait in men, im not sure it is though, but it damn well should be!) ie you would fight for/ or work for a worthy cause rather than just for dominance which makes you a superior human being in my book/ in most rational peoples book.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 1, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> You are more dominant than those black guys will ever be, its just you dont realize it/ your own strengths. Its people like you that invent the gun, that allows you to enslave black people. The fact that they share the same country as you is a sign of your superiority and their inferiority in the real world.
> 
> Compared to a Rhino the the world strongest man or Mike Tyson is nothing but a paper weight. The most dominant trait in the world is intelligence not physical traits. Chances are you are pretty dominant in that regard compared to those group of black racist thugs.
> 
> ...



Yeah I know he is banned, but blimey I thought I was mental. Anyway TOD. Has this happened again?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 1, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah I he is banned, but blimey I thought was mental. Anyway TOD. Has this happened again?


I don't often end up in that part of town, but as I said, it was just a bunch of kids who got braver and braver the further I was away.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 1, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> I don't often end up in that part of town, but as I said, it was just a bunch of kids who got braver and braver the further I was away.



Yeah, our Hoody Yoof are pretty much the same, aside from the racial stuff at first. We get the "cos I'm Black init" type question later. Not all, but some.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Mar 22, 2015)

My first ever scuffle was with two thugs of the same ethnicity back in Wrexham. Kept catcalling and followed me down a bloc. Finally lost it when one of them tried to tap me on the shoulder.


----------

